# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Column: Voeten en houding: De hallux valgus

## peteroomens

Iedereen die iets van voeten weet, kent de hallux valgus aan de bal van de voet, opzij van de grote teen. De, vaak pijnlijke, knobbel die je vaak bij vrouwen ziet. Meer dan bij mannen in ieder geval. Deskundigen zoeken de oorzaak in

•	te kleine schoenen;
•	(te hoge) hakken;
•	mode algemeen.

Wie ben ik om het daarmee oneens te zijn? Er zit immers een grond van waarheid in. Maar waarom treedt het vaker of meer aan één voet op? Ongelijke voetgrootte? Waarom treedt het ook op bij mensen die niet te kleine schoenen dragen? Of niet op hoge hakken lopen? Waarom toch ook bij mannen?

We doen een kleine test. Ga ontspannen staan, de blote voeten enigszins uit elkaar, handen losjes afhangend langs het lichaam. Hel langzaam wat voorover en voel wat er aan uw voorvoet gebeurt: de tenen grijpen zich als het ware vast aan de grond. Even ontspannen en dan nog een keer. Let nu op de grote teen: het voorste kootje ‘wil’ naar buiten. . .
Maak nu eens een grijpbeweging met uw hand: met een beetje fantasie lijken deze bewegingen op elkaar. De duim wijst naar buiten en de vingers gaan ‘klauwen’. 

Wat gebeurt er dan precies in uw voet? Door voorover te hellen, verplaatst u het algemeen lichaamszwaartepunt (ALZ), zeg maar het middelpunt van uw lichaam, naar voren en ‘grijpt’ de voet zich vast aan de grond. Nu ligt dit ALZ bij vrouwen al meer naar voren dan bij mannen, dus zijn vrouwen meer ontvankelijk. 

Maar ook ziekten als Parkinson, M.Bechterew en reumatoïde artritis maken dat een patiënt meer voorover gaat staan. 

Minder bekend is dat bijziendheid óók leidt tot voorwaarts verplaatsing van dit ‘middelpunt’.

Als test is het herstel eenvoudig: weer gewoon gaan staan. Heb je echter al een hallux valgus (en hamertenen), dan zal hulp nodig zijn. Een voetbehandelingsplan inclusief een aanpassing van de houding. Om weer rechtop te komen. Dames, nog een vraag over (hoge) hakken? Lees dan voorgaande nog maar een keer... :Wink: 

Hier meer informatie

----------


## Nora

Wat een verhelderende oefening. Ik heb er geen last van, maar ik voel wel wat je bedoelt als ik de oefening doe.

----------


## peteroomens

mooi, is ook de bedoeling  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

